# Anybody tried Status labs



## Outlaw'd (4 mo ago)

5 weeks in on first Test E only cycle. 300mg per week. Wont be using the Dbol til 2nd cycle after cruising. 
Just wondering has anyone tried Status labs and what you think of it. Libido has gone up significantly and put abit of weight on too, getting good pump too but could be the pump pre workout iv started.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Not tried but labels look familiar? Rebrand maybe 

@G-man99 probably has a stash of freebies


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not seen this brand before


----------



## Outlaw'd (4 mo ago)

Well feeling good on it so far, can't comment on the dbol til i start it in a month or two. The oil is looking clear been getting pip but probably just cause im newbie


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Outlaw'd said:


> Well feeling good on it so far, can't comment on the dbol til i start it in a month or two. The oil is looking clear been getting pip but probably just cause im newbie


Pip from clear oil doesn’t sound right to me. Do you have to break through a skin on the surface of the oil with the pin before you can draw any into the syringe?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Outlaw'd said:


> 5 weeks in on first Test E only cycle. 300mg per week. Wont be using the Dbol til 2nd cycle after cruising.
> Just wondering has anyone tried Status labs and what you think of it. Libido has gone up significantly and put abit of weight on too, getting good pump too but could be the pump pre workout iv started.
> View attachment 218764


Ive been using Status oils since late 2021 and its been spot on, in fact ive not touched another UGL since. Ive not personally used any Status orals, but friends have and they've stuck the lab too.

Missus has just finished a 21 week prep for a photo shoot and used Status Primo, Yohimbine and Var. Been the best cycle shes ran. Obv diet and training has been bang on, but things like the Yohimbine blew Rohm's out the water. 5mg Status Yohimbine felt stronger than 20mg Rohm.

Its a nice low key lab


----------



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

Hi can anyone help me I’ve just got test e Nan deca and tren e blend I was wondering if 1.2 ml twice a week would be enough


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Majorboy123 said:


> Hi can anyone help me I’ve just got test e Nan deca and tren e blend I was wondering if 1.2 ml twice a week would be enough


1.3 would be better


----------



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

Thanks Monday and Thursday is that enough time apart


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Majorboy123 said:


> Thanks Monday and Thursday is that enough time apart


Tuesday and Friday is good. 

Shocks the muscle more


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Majorboy123 said:


> Thanks Monday and Thursday is that enough time apart


Start your own thread, don't be hijacking someone elses.


----------



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

Thanks would you recommend 2.6 ml a week then


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Majorboy123 said:


> Thanks would you recommend 2.6 ml a week then


One shot of 1.2 and one shot of 1.4 to confuse the receptors and keep them guessing.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

Majorboy123 said:


> Thanks would you recommend 2.6 ml a week then


It's a bit vague what concentration of the blend


----------



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

It’s 150 mg test e 125 mg Nan deca 125 mg tren e


----------



## Outlaw'd (4 mo ago)

js77 said:


> Pip from clear oil doesn’t sound right to me. Do you have to break through a skin on the surface of the oil with the pin before you can draw any into the syringe?


 Yeah mate thick layer on surface broke a few needles on it too


Clubber Lang said:


> Ive been using Status oils since late 2021 and its been spot on, in fact ive not touched another UGL since. Ive not personally used any Status orals, but friends have and they've stuck the lab too.
> 
> Missus has just finished a 21 week prep for a photo shoot and used Status Primo, Yohimbine and Var. Been the best cycle shes ran. Obv diet and training has been bang on, but things like the Yohimbine blew Rohm's out the water. 5mg Status Yohimbine felt stronger than 20mg Rohm.
> 
> Its a nice low key lab


Good to know pal , Ill stick with it


----------

